# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Nokia X Simlock IMEI v11.20 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*Release Date: April 7, 2014
Firmware Version Required : 11.0.00  Nokia X Android Ultimate Tool  
ATF Uses a Built-in ADB Layer and it will Shutdown any Running 
ADB Servers on your PC if it finds anything running. You DO NOT
NEED TO INSTALL ADB and FASTBOOT. You DO NOT NEED tO enter any
codes to the phone just to read phone info  Just install the
correct Nokia X Drivers from: 
C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Driver\NOKIA_X_USB_DRIVERS\   Nokia X Android Flash Engine* *
--> Supports Normal Phone and Dead Phone Flashing 
--> Supports Flashing Custom Images (LEWA OS, TWRP Recovery etc.)
--> Supports Manual Flashing for:
Kernel, BOOT, RECOVERY, MODEM, UDISK, USER DATA, VARIANT, and PRELOAD Partitions  Nokia X Android ROOT Kit - First In The World for 1-Click OFFLINE Solution  --> Just a 1 Click Solution
--> Supports Nokia X Firmware version 10.0.3 and 11.1.1
--> NO NEED INTERNET CONNECTION - 100% OFFLINE and less than 5 Seconds
--> Also supports Samsung, HTC, LG and other brand ROOTING  Nokia X Android Google Service Installer - First In The World for 1-Click Solution  --> Just a 1 Click Solution
--> Installs Google Services on ROOTED Phone
--> Installs Google Store, TTS, Hangouts and other Important Google Services
--> Optionally Installs KitKat 4.4 Launcher to improve Nokia X User Interface
--> Fully Tested and Optimized for Nokia X vesion 10.0.3 and 11.1.1  Nokia X Android IMEI and Simlock Backup and Restore - First In The World  --> Reads and Saves Encrypted EFS and NVBK (Requires ROOT)
--> This EFFECTIVELY Saves the Phone's IMEI, SIMLOCKS and other Important Tuning Values
--> Saves in PLAIN BINARY FORMAT
--> Writes EFS and NVBK Backup to Phones (No ROOT Required)
--> Can be used to Fix/Repair IMEI and Simlock of Phones
*** DO NOT USE THIS FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSES SUCH AS IMEI CLONING  NOkia X other BASIC FUNCTIONS Supported - First In The World 
--> Easily Switch between Normal, Recovery and Bootloader Modes
--> Reads Phone Info in Normal Mode
--> Reads eMMC Partition Info in Bootloader Mode    Infineon XG-221 
--> Fixed Flashing Support for Asha 230 and 230 DS
--> Added Support for Asha 230 and 230 DS Decrypt PM 120    Other Changes  --> Fixed ATF JTAG Activation Button
--> Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini as of April 7, 2014   
******************************* ATF JTAG 1.0.7 Build 3919  *******************************  Change Log 
* Added Support for Custom eMMC Read/Write
--> Supports ALL Nokia WIN7 and WIN8 Devices except Lumia 1520 and Lumia Icon --> MSM7x27A, MSM8x55T, MSM8x25, MSM8x27, MSM8x60, MSM8x30 --> Saves Dumps in PLAIN BINARY Format  
* Added Nokia X RM-980 FULL BOOT REPAIR - First In The World
* Added Cherry Mobile Flare 2.1 FULL BOOT REPAIR - First In The World * Added Starmobile Diamond V3 FULL BOOT REPAIR - First In The World (Thanks to Mark Pineda) * Added Samsung I8150 FULL BOOT REPAIR
* Added Samsung I8552 FULL BOOT REPAIR  Download Official AFP Files Here: http://www.4shared.com/folder/c0N1po2w/ATF_JTAG_AFP_FILES.html  
Special Thanks
--> For this update we give special thanks to WAJID who tested Nokia X Rooting
--> Special thanks to Chainfire for a WONDERFUL SuperSU.apk 
--> Special thanks to Kasha*****a for preparing the Google Services Tweak*   *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*   *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## mohamed73

*ROOTING NOKIA X 10.0.3 and 11.1.1 in 1 Click*  *ROOTING NOKIA X 10.0.3 and 11.1.1 in 1 Click*   *Step 1:*    *Step 2:* *There is no more Step 2... you are Done!*

----------


## mohamed73

*INSTALLING GOOGLE SERVICES and KITKAT 4.4 LAUNCHER for NOKIA X 10.0.3 and 11.1.1 in 1 Click*   *Step 1:*    *Step 2:* *There is no more Step 2... you are Done!*

----------


## mohamed73

*Backup IMEI + SIMLOCKS + Tuning Values for NOKIA X 10.0.3 and 11.1.1 in 1 Click*   *Step 1:*    *Step 2:* *There is no more Step 2... you are Done!*

----------


## mohamed73

*RESTORE IMEI + SIMLOCKS + Tuning Values for NOKIA X 10.0.3 and 11.1.1*   *Step 1:*

----------


## abo_tamara

شكرا على الشرح الرائع   ومتابعة ممتازة شكرا لك وللمنتدى المغربي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

طفرة رائعة للتيم الاسرع والاول التيربو فلاش

----------


## kojyy

ايه الجمال والحلاوة دى

----------


## samar_fone

موضوع رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع

----------

